# HDMI vs. YPbPr



## ctshead (Jan 3, 2006)

I have both HDMI and YPbPr cables hooked up between my vip622 and my hi-def TV. I realize that HDMI is a digital video/audio stream and the YPbPr is analog.
But, the HDMI output from the 622 seems to be have less color saturation than the YPbPr (the HDMI image appears faded compared to the YPbPr). Has anyone noticed this comparison? Does he 622 have any HDMI adjustments (like DVD players do)?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

That's pretty typical. On my TV the Component also provides a little more color saturation, whereas the HDMI is slightly sharper. Any adjusting for the inputs has to be done thru your TV's menu.


----------



## ctshead (Jan 3, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> That's pretty typical. On my TV the Component also provides a little more color saturation, whereas the HDMI is slightly sharper. Any adjusting for the inputs has to be done thru your TV's menu.


My TV lets me adjust bright/contrast, but not color/tint/sharpness, like it does on all the other modes. It appears deliberately done since the items show up in the menu, but dimmed out. I guess I'm SOL


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

What brand of TV do you have?


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

ctshead said:


> My TV lets me adjust bright/contrast, but not color/tint/sharpness, like it does on all the other modes. It appears deliberately done since the items show up in the menu, but dimmed out. I guess I'm SOL


You should be able to change the warm/cool/medium setting to taste. The digital connection should be dialed in correctly. Most of the time tho TVs are set too saturated or pushing in one color or another that we get used to it - and then a setting that is balanced seems incorrect.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ctshead said:


> I have both HDMI and YPbPr cables hooked up between my vip622 and my hi-def TV. I realize that HDMI is a digital video/audio stream and the YPbPr is analog.
> But, the HDMI output from the 622 seems to be have less color saturation than the YPbPr (the HDMI image appears faded compared to the YPbPr). Has anyone noticed this comparison? Does he 622 have any HDMI adjustments (like DVD players do)?


You wouldn't believe all the adjustments I had to make between the component input and the HDMI input. It was a world of difference before I made any of these adjustments. Now, the HDMI looks just as good as the component, so yes, these changes need to be made on the TV and hopefully, your TV allows it.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I know my tv keeps the same settings no matter what input you have selected. Maybe your tv does the same and applies the settings you have selected automatically to your HDMI input? There is doubt in this theory however as your tv might supress those settings for its own choosing.

Also, how good are the HDMI to DVI cables? Any quality issues?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

motts said:


> I know my tv keeps the same settings no matter what input you have selected. Maybe your tv does the same and applies the settings you have selected automatically to your HDMI input? There is doubt in this theory however as your tv might supress those settings for its own choosing.
> 
> Also, how good are the HDMI to DVI cables? Any quality issues?


My TV lets you make settings separately for each of 5 inputs. Both the audio and video settings are remembered for each input.

HDMI to DVI cables or adapters have no affect on signal quality.

Like most factory settings my TV was saturated and too much contrast.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I love color and contrast. I love feeling like I am in Oz.Also digital to digital.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

my experience with HDMI devices is that most companies (which deal with software/firmware updates) don't fully dial in their HDMI output, they leave it for later fixes... often the HDMI output contains crushed black / white levels... I find if i hookup via component I get more consistent color / black / white levels (with a slightly grainer output), I don't think many MFGs feel their consumers will use HDMI (yet). While it seems that digital output would be flawless, it does require more tweaking to get right.


----------



## ctshead (Jan 3, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> What brand of TV do you have?


I have a Syntax Olevia 37" LCD HDTV with YPbPr,VGA,HDMI & ATSC tuner.
It does keep seperate settings for each source input, 
but wont allow me to change the color saturation when I'm using HDMI.
I did find the factory menu so I can change the RGB settings, but it ends up changing all the source inputs settings (not just for HDMI)


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Maybe that is the reason the 622 doesn't come with a digital cable.


----------

